# Christmas Tool Gloat



## cabomhn (Dec 25, 2014)

Well, my family REALLY spoiled me this Christmas and I'm so excited to get to use these tools. I can't thank them enough even though I wish they didn't spend this much on me. I really don't want to check the lie nielsen site to see how much a couple of these cost. I got a lie nielsen dovetail saw and full-size router plane, a verity large spokeshave and small scraper shave, a tilt box and a nice set of U.S. dial calipers. These tools are absolutely awesome and will last me my entire lifetime (and hopefully someone else in the next generation). I can't be thankful enough this christmas and Merry christmas to everyone!

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2014)

You will love the saw merry christmas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 25, 2014)

I got the only thing I asked for and that was it. A Narex chisel set, I'm so psyched I had done a lot of research leading up to it. They rate close to sets 3 times the price. I had been combing flea markets for old chisels with no luck. Can't wait to use them. Not even slightly jealous of your incredible score! Congrats.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow! A nice assortment of tools! As you said, they will last you a lifetime. Someday I'm going to get one of those plough planes, its on my list...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 25, 2014)

Very nice! From what I've seen of your work they will be put to good use...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2014)

Suuuuhhhweeeet!!!

Someone's on Santa's nice list!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2014)

Matt your a good man and obviously very loved by your family and very deserving of those fine gifts. Your family and us wbites know you will use them with pride and cherish them. Cant wait to see the awsome work you do with them. Merry Christmas Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 25, 2014)

Good stuff Matt. Pretty much all I ever ask for is tools as well. As you know, I'm a Lie Nielsen addict.

Here's my goodies.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 25, 2014)

BigRedKnothead said:


> Good stuff Matt. Pretty much all I ever ask for is tools as well. As you know, I'm a Lie Nielsen addict.
> 
> Here's my goodies.



Nice score as well! Lie Nielsen tools while expensive, are definitely a very fine quality of tool and I can fully appreciate your addiction!


----------



## Terry Ragon (Dec 27, 2014)

Matt and Dan, Congrats on the great score of sweet tools! I'm also a LN addict...cannot say enough good about their quality and customer service!

Here's my little LN score...



 

...their bevel edge chisels are pure pleasure to work with, but the price has forced me to collect one here and one there. LOL.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 27, 2014)

Terry Ragon said:


> Matt and Dan, Congrats on the great score of sweet tools! I'm also a LN addict...cannot say enough good about their quality and customer service!
> 
> Here's my little LN score...
> 
> ...



Nice stuff! Their little block planes are awesome. My school shop has a few of them and they are great to use.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 27, 2014)

Awesome tools, but more awesome family for showering you with quality tools. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Terry Ragon (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow, Matt, your school uses LN?
Must be a sweet school!
Awesome, bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 27, 2014)

Terry Ragon said:


> Wow, Matt, your school uses LN?
> Must be a sweet school!
> Awesome, bud.
> 
> View attachment 67209



Always love a pic with a plane full of shavings! Well what happens is that Lie Nielsen comes each year for a 3-day weekend and uses the craft center's woodshop for their "show display" space and essentially has a tools demo and display there. Typically Roy Underhill comes and gives demos, and it's a good weekend. Well how the company repays the shop is they give a couple tools to the shop each time they visit. So over the years there is a fair selection of Lie Nielsen tools, however us workers don't really hand them out to everyone, just the people who are regulars that we can trust to take care of the tools and will treat them well. Oh it would help to say that my school is NC State so they have a bit more money

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2014)

That's a sweet little block plane Terry. I don't own any LN tools but who knows I may treat myself some day. I've always had an inner struggle thining if I ever spend the dough on a LN tool I could have spent that money on a Japanese chisel. What a dilemma.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 27, 2014)

I've spent more cash on Lie Nielsen tools than I care to admit the past few years. I've even been fortunate to get many of them for good prices used....a tough thing to do. I have not regretted one purchase. They are expensive, but the quality is exceptional...and I really enjoy supporting companies who are committed to keeping their business in the US.

Check out this video when you get a chance fellas. My father was a foundry worker/tool maker before he passed away. This video always gives me goosebumps. I friggin love good tools.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 27, 2014)

That was a very cool video thanks for sharing!


----------



## Terry Ragon (Dec 28, 2014)

awesome video! Have to admit, I use an app called Video D/L to save youTube videos...watch that one about once a week! 

And +1 to buying tools from someone that loves making tools! British, German, Swiss, Japanese, American, anything but chinese, please...


----------



## dycmark (Dec 28, 2014)

I have decided to never ask for tools for Christmas, If i do then everyone (namely my wife) would see how much that cost.. I am sure that CAN'T be a good thing. I envision a liquidation sale with me right in the middle of the pile . I will have to buy my own tools for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 28, 2014)

Ya, my wife is pretty good about it. Most of my tool money comes from cash I've made selling furniture anyway. 

Kinda funny though, she adds silly things like a Lie Nielsen tshirt to the order. I do appreciate the made in the US tag though:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 28, 2014)

I've already got some new coco on my Christmas toy

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 29, 2014)

BigRedKnothead said:


> I've already got some new coco on my Christmas toy


Now that's a beautiful tool! Can you improve on perfection?........why yes, you can obviously.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

